# [GNOME] Desaparecio la opcion apagar (SOLUCIONADO)

## coppiano

Hola si bien esto estoy casi seguro que esta en el foro no lo encontre en ningun lado, el problema es el que dice el titulo, me desaparecio la opcion de apagar, reiniciar, hibernar, etc.

Que yo recuerde lo ultimo que instale es el dcron porque no tenia ningun cron.

Si bien no es un problema porque apago desde consola, quería saber porque puede llegar a pasar

Gracias por todoLast edited by coppiano on Fri Nov 19, 2010 12:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Pon el el puntero del ratón sobre el panel y pulsa el boton derecho -->pulsa añadir al panel creo que la tercera opcion es apagar el systema (al menos en el submenu que me sale) y eso es todo.

En lo que no puedo ayudarte es en la causa de la desaparición, sin datos no se me ocurre nada.

----------

## coppiano

gracias por responder

busque la opción pero no me aparece, a si que debe pasar algo mas porque estuve mirando y desaparecieron también las opciones para poder setear que hace el botón de prendido/apagado de la maquina.

----------

## esteban_conde

Es posible que tengas en el panel un menu Sistema o system ahí tambien hay dos opciones apagar y reiniciar, seleccionar con boton derecho -->copiar, tocar con el puntero en el panel, boton derecho -->pegar.

Si eso también te ha desaparecido seguramente debas instalar gnome-panel y dependencias.

----------

## hashashin

Puede que se deba a consolekit o dbus ¿están estos 2 servicios funcionando?

Salud.

----------

## agdg

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-850390.html

Una posible solución es: USE="consolekit" emerge --newuse sys-auth/pambase && USE="pam consolekit" emerge --newuse sys-auth/consolekit

----------

## coppiano

puse "USE=consolekit" emerge --newuse sys-auth/pambase && USE="pam consolekit" emerge --newuse sys-auth/consolekit

pero no hizo nada o sea me dice que no hay paquete desactualizado, o sea ya tengo la USE="consolekit"

----------

## agdg

Vuelve a re-emerger los paquetes implicados. Puede que el paquete esté en el world de portage, pero este dañado.

emerge --unmerge .... && USE="consolekit" emerge --ask ...

----------

## i92guboj

Asumo que estás usando GDM para logearte, si no es así tienes que asegurarte de lanzar la sesión de consolekit desde el mismo sitio que lances gnome-session, usualmente desde ~/.xinitrc

```
exec ck-launch-session gnome-session
```

O algo similar. También debes comprobar que /etc/init.d/consolekit está activo.

----------

## coppiano

Gracias por contestar =)

Perdón por no entender mucho del tema, consolekit esta iniciado, probé haciendo un start y decia que ya estaba iniciado.

Y me estoy logueando desde consola, y después hago startx.

el GDM es para loguearse desde gnome ya no?

acoto que siempre inicie el modo gráfico igual y antes estaba la opción

----------

## i92guboj

No puedo hablar de lo que hacían versiones anteriores de gnome, porque no soy un gran fan de los escritorios masivos. Pero como ya te digo arriba actualmente dicha funcionalidad es controlada via consolekit, y si no usas gdm tendrás que lanzar la sesión de consolekit a mano tal y como te indico.

----------

## esteban_conde

Para que inicie automaticamente gdm (es posible que ya esté dicho) edita /etc/conf.d/xdm y añade DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

Despues ejecuta rc-update add xdm default

 a partir de ahí si gdm está bien instalado no tendrás necesidad de loguearte desde consola.

----------

## coppiano

No tengo ningún interés en entrar a gnome desde modo gráfico, es más no tengo ningún problema entrando desde consola, por eso nunca configure para entrar desde la parte gráfica. (Y eso que esta en el handbook creo)

Igual todavía no entendi muy bien lo que dijo i92guboj aca:

 *Quote:*   

> Asumo que estás usando GDM para logearte, si no es así tienes que asegurarte de lanzar la sesión de consolekit desde el mismo sitio que lances gnome-session, usualmente desde ~/.xinitrc
> 
> ```
> exec ck-launch-session gnome-session
> ```
> ...

 

No se porque se me dio por entrar en como root y desde ahí si aparece la opción de shut down =(

Si a alguien se le ocurre algo

----------

## www.gentooza.org

Revisa que tu .xinitrc de tu /home/user tenga algo como esto:

javi@shark ~ $ more .xinitrc 

export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-

ck-launch-session gnome-session

y mirate esto también:

https://www.gentooza.org/informatica/gentoo/no-aparece-opcion-de-apagar-sistema-en-gnome-al-actualizar-a-pambase-20101024

----------

## coppiano

Hola, perdón por no responder pero estuve bastante ocupado, no tengo el archivo .xinitrc con el usuario, pero como root tampoco esta el archivo y si aparece la opción para apagar la maquina

respecto del link esta todo bien configurado

Para ver mejor hice un unmerge y volví a hacer un emerge de gnome y todo sigue igual a si que el problema esta en alguna parte de la configuración de mi usuario nomas.

Hago otra acotación por si las dudas, con este usuario cuando me desapareció la opción de apagado también me desaparecieron las opciones del power management o sea carga la ventana pero no da opciones la lista =( el el demonio del power management esta puesto para iniciarse.

capaz estas dos cosas tengan que ver.

Gracias igual, sigo escuchando ideas =)

----------

## www.gentooza.org

Pues si no esta el .xinitrc deberias crearlo no?  :Smile: 

Te recomiendo que eches un vistazo a : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gnome-config.xml

----------

## pcmaster

Yo uso XFCE4 y desde hace unos días se me ha deshabilitado el apagado con un usuario (debo hacerlo como root). la causa ha sido que se han modificado los permisos del archivo /sbin/halt.

# chmod 4755 /sbin/halt debería solucionarlo.

----------

## coppiano

lo que escribió pc master no cambio nada, en gnome, capaz cambio los permisos de halt o no eso ya no se pero igual muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Y una pregunta lei el link de www.gentooza.org y en algun momento configure gnome desde algun lado pero no me acuerdo donde. Lo único que se es que fue desde algun algun manual.

La pregunta es, si no tengo configurado el gdm como manager y no tengo el archivo .xinitrc , como se inicia gnome cuando pongo startx?? o sea donde esta configurado eso, o como tengo un solo entorno visual es tipo predefinido???

----------

## i92guboj

No quiero ser pesado, pero ya te dije arriba esto y aún no has dicho si lo has probado o no.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Asumo que estás usando GDM para logearte, si no es así tienes que asegurarte de lanzar la sesión de consolekit desde el mismo sitio que lances gnome-session, usualmente desde ~/.xinitrc
> 
> ```
> exec ck-launch-session gnome-session
> ```
> ...

 

Dicho archivo ~/.xinitrc es el responsable de inicializar to escritorio si no usas un gestor gráfico como xdm, gdm o kdm. Como ya te expliqué (de nuevo, and again) el responsable de las sesiones de consola ahora es consolekit, así que necesitas lanzar gnome-session con una línea similar a la que te pongo arriba, usando ck-launch-session. Si no lo haces así no aparecerán algunas de las opciones de sesión que requieren permisos elevados para ejecutarse, como son normalmente las opciones de apagar la máquina, reiniciar o hibernar.

Asegúrate de nuevo de que consolekit ha sido iniciado antes de nada:

```
/etc/init.d/consolekit start

rc-update add consolekit default
```

Probablemente necesitarás asegurarte de que tu sistema soporta consolekit también. Asegúrate de que consolekit está en tus USE flags, y luego

```
emerge -auDvN world
```

La configuración predeterminada debe estar en algún lugar bajo /etc/X11. Pero realmente no es tan complicado crear tu xinitrc particular.

----------

## i92guboj

 *coppiano wrote:*   

> Hola, perdón por no responder pero estuve bastante ocupado, no tengo el archivo .xinitrc con el usuario, pero como root tampoco esta el archivo y si aparece la opción para apagar la maquina

 

El usuario root, evidentemente, no necesita elevar privilegios para hacer nada. Por eso el hecho de entrar con una sesión consolekit o no le es completamente irrelevante para el propósito que nos ocupa.

----------

## pcmaster

Al utilizar el comando chmod 4755 /sbin/halt se me han activado las opciones de apagar y reiniciar en XFCE4, pero no funcionan, es decir, me dice que no tengo permisos.

Como usuario, desde consola, sí puedo ejecutar un halt y apagar el PC.

----------

## laser_cg

Hola,

a mi también me sucedió algo similar y lo solucioné con:

Botón derecho sobre el panel / añadir al panel / Miniaplicación de indicadores de sesión

Aunque el nombre no sea muy intuitivo que digamos, añade las opciones al panel para apagar, etc. y no tener que hacer un halt, por ejemplo.

Salutaciones.

----------

## coppiano

perdon por no contestar i92guboj ya cree el .xinitrc y inclui la linea.

ya aparecio la opcion de apagar, pero ahora no me aparece la lista de aplicaciones, creo que es por esta linea

sed -i '1i\export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-' ~/.xinitrc

que cuando la ejecuto me tira esto

sed: -e expression #1, char 2: extra characters after command

y cuando inicia no hay programas dentro de aplicaciones

gracias por todo

----------

## i92guboj

 *coppiano wrote:*   

> perdon por no contestar i92guboj ya cree el .xinitrc y inclui la linea.
> 
> ya aparecio la opcion de apagar, pero ahora no me aparece la lista de aplicaciones, creo que es por esta linea
> 
> sed -i '1i\export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-' ~/.xinitrc
> ...

 

No se de donde ha salido esa línea. En cualquier caso no es una línea que debas incluir en ~/.xinitrc. Si quieres ajustar los menús de la sesión edita ~/.xinitrc a mano y elimina cualquier rastro de eso que haya, y añade al principio:

```
export XDG_MENU_PREFIX="gnome-"
```

Si tienes dudas pon aquí el contenido completo de ~/.xinitrc 

De todas formas no estoy seguro de que tu problema con los menús tenga que ver con esto. Gnome es bastante quisquilloso con algunas cosas. Me suena haber tenido un problema similar pero no recuerdo el por qué. Prueba y si sigue igual tu menú dínoslo.

----------

## coppiano

Muchisimas gracias i92guboj con esa ultima linea salio todo andando =)

Gracias a todos

----------

